# Taurus Corporate Unresponsive



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Greetings! 

I'm new to the forum and looking for input from more seasoned members. I reached out to Taurus a few times and, other than the standard automated email, I have received no response. 

I have not requested service or anything like that. In fact, my first message was before I purchased one of their products. My most recent email was about getting more detailed lubrication procedures. 

I'm not sure why the communication is lacking and if it's due to the virus outbreak, I would think that they could simply say that. I like the firearm but it's definitely discouraging to have a manufacturer ghost you. 

Thanks!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Welcome to Taurus customer service. QA is often as impressive.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Taurus CS is like entering the Twilight Zone. Their advertising is a lot of talk but there is no action to follow it up. Take A look at the corporate turnover. 4 or 5 CEO’s in the last decade and all promising improvements. Same old same old. I’ve been burned by them, never again. If you bought one of the guns, I’d find a place that will trade it in for something else, especially if it’s your only gun.

Sorry to tell you but “Taurus Corporate Unresponsive” is in the same category as “Army Intelligence”. It’s an Oxymoron.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I don't have much of an opinion on Taurus, so keep trying. Some other US based divisions of companies based in other countries are very frustrating to deal with, and Taurus may be one of them.
All that said, we live in strange times. I broke a Ruger in early April, and called the factory. This was Thursday, and the guy said they were talking about shutting down or having folks work from home. He was like everyone else, concerned. Anyhow, he made a WO and said to send it, just didn't have a clue on the turn around, so try to be patient. Well it was broke, and not useable, so I wasn't going to be inconvenienced above where we were.
Anyhow, I suspect things worked out one way or the other and operations continued, because sending it in, and giving 10-12 days for transit, and such, had the pistol in hand 29 days later.
Hope you get your problem resolved.
Try the internet for your question. Lots of info out there from official and more than you need from unofficial sources. Most modern pistols require very littl lubrication, at least in contrast to what the modern owner thinks it should. LOL
Happy Hunting
From my understanding the G3 series is supposed to ba a Taurus (Glock), and the take down would mimic that. The lube points are pretty well noted, but I'll attach a picture from Glock to help out.
G3 Owners Manual


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Rather than trying to get maintenance info from Taurus "Corporate" (the business end of the company) I would try a service center. If you purchased a gun, there is more then likely a user's manual/ instruction sheet that would have the info you need or the address/contact info for a US service center. If I needed dealer info or some business info, then Corporate would be the best source. If I wanted info on my Toyota pick up, I would contact a Toyota service center not Corporate Headquarters...

I only have two Taurus guns and never needed to contact anyone, they both work quite well and generic basic maintenance info for firearms is easily found which I'm sure would apply to your gun (google is your friend)...


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> I don't have much of an opinion on Taurus, so keep trying. Some other US based divisions of companies based in other countries are very frustrating to deal with, and Taurus may be one of them.
> All that said, we live in strange times. I broke a Ruger in early April, and called the factory. This was Thursday, and the guy said they were talking about shutting down or having folks work from home. He was like everyone else, concerned. Anyhow, he made a WO and said to send it, just didn't have a clue on the turn around, so try to be patient. Well it was broke, and not useable, so I wasn't going to be inconvenienced above where we were.
> Anyhow, I suspect things worked out one way or the other and operations continued, because sending it in, and giving 10-12 days for transit, and such, had the pistol in hand 29 days later.
> Hope you get your problem resolved.
> ...


Thanks for that picture; it's kind of what I was hoping for. The manual is the same one I got in the box and the same as the one I unloaded but other than the disassembly and reassembly procedures, they skip over cleaning, lubricating, and maintenance which is a shame. I will work off the Glock one you shared with me. I appreciate it!


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

mdi said:


> Rather than trying to get maintenance info from Taurus "Corporate" (the business end of the company) I would try a service center. If you purchased a gun, there is more then likely a user's manual/ instruction sheet that would have the info you need or the address/contact info for a US service center. If I needed dealer info or some business info, then Corporate would be the best source. If I wanted info on my Toyota pick up, I would contact a Toyota service center not Corporate Headquarters...
> 
> I only have two Taurus guns and never needed to contact anyone, they both work quite well and generic basic maintenance info for firearms is easily found which I'm sure would apply to your gun (google is your friend)...


Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. The thing is that because most retailers are sold out of everything and they don't have a clue when they will receive any stock, I bought it privately. The firearm is brand new and had never been fired. I registered the serial number with Taurus but it's not the same situation as if I had purchased it from the stores I wanted to originally. I suppose that I can ask for their help and maybe they will be gracious enough to provide it. I was just hoping for the OEM to provide specific information on a product that they know better than anybody else. I purchased a vehicle earlier this year and even though it was used, the manufacturer was very helpful. I contacted them before I purchased it and they even provided me specifics on my vehicle based on the VIN number. Great folks to deal with; guess I got lucky.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

The Italian said:


> Thanks for that picture; it's kind of what I was hoping for. The manual is the same one I got in the box and the same as the one I unloaded but other than the disassembly and reassembly procedures, they skip over cleaning, lubricating, and maintenance which is a shame. I will work off the Glock one you shared with me. I appreciate it!


Yea, they seem to misunderstand their main market target. Good people getting in and may not quite understand the written instructions. Not knowing what certain parts are can be a problem. A picture would be nice. I have the opposite problem. Pics are a very good addition to the written word, but many think pictures are all the instruction one needs.
I guess it works for them, but for almost every situation I would rather have a work list.


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

I "think" I understand what you mean. I read the directions as well as looked at the pictures but what was not included, was any specific recommendations on lubrication points, their recommended type of lube, and how much to use. When I used to shoot, everything was purely metal, with the exception of grips. There are a lot of composites now and the majority of frames for these small pistols are pretty much plastic. I am reading up on what cleaners will or won't damage those parts before I start throwing around strong chemicals. At this point since the gun is new, I'd just like to do some basic lubrication before I put a couple of hundred rounds through it. Thanks again!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Plain motor oil will work. I will use diesel oil for the carbon emulsifier and heat resistance. Many use Mobile One for the same reasons. Probably every bit as good but more costly and it isn't going into a precision engine. LOL
Mineral oil will as well. I use that crap on everything for a couple of reasons. It has a nice protectant, and it stays around with good heat resistance. I use it in my air tools. The tools send a fine mist, and the food grade oil is less hazardous. A gazillian uses for the stuff.
Lots of folks proclaim grease of some sort or another as the second coming, but not a single manufacturer calls for it. People get very vocal on the subject. 
The motor oil and the mineral oil won't harm the plastic, the grease probably won't either, in most cases.
In all of the cases, a dedicated firearm oil, cleaner, prtectant will tell you up front if it is not to be used on or harmful wood or polymer.


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Interesting you mention that. I used mineral oil from my beard trimmer on my speed loader to see how it would work since it's plastic and everything seems good on it. I used a minimal amount because it only really needs a drop or two. I did buy a small container of Hoppe's 9 oil which should be more than enough for such a small and new pistol; at least for the short-term. I'm going to the range in the next few days so we'll see if everything works as it ought to. I'm gonna put a couple of hundred rounds through it which should hopefully expose any immediate issues. I'm also interested to see how much cleaning is required afterwards. Thanks for the good suggestions!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Hoppe's is some of the best stuff out there. At $64 (ish) a quart, you see why folks use motor oil. LOL
My Ruger broke somewhere around the 450-500 round mark. That is another reason why I suggest the round count I do. I'll run the thing like a rented mule from a man I hate to get the beat down over with.
You do what you can in times like this.
I'll leave you alone now. Get back with us on the G3. It is an interesting offering and I'm looking to pick up a second 9MM. One that functions like my EDC is going to be a plus.
Cheers


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> Hoppe's is some of the best stuff out there. At $64 (ish) a quart, you see why folks use motor oil. LOL
> My Ruger broke somewhere around the 450-500 round mark. That is another reason why I suggest the round count I do. I'll run the thing like a rented mule from a man I hate to get the beat down over with.
> You do what you can in times like this.
> I'll leave you alone now. Get back with us on the G3. It is an interesting offering and I'm looking to pick up a second 9MM. One that functions like my EDC is going to be a plus.
> Cheers


I will follow up after I feed it some rounds and see how it performs....I know it's not a high end piece by any means but at this point, I'm happy to have found anything close to what I wanted


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

With a new gun and no literature normally supplied, an internet search will find what you need. As far as "Corporate Office" again, I believe they would be able to supply you with business info but probably not service or technical info. Unless Corporate Office has a service center attached, you will have to find a service center for specific technical info. Don't overthink gun lubing. Google generic info for the type of gun you have and you will be fine (even when poorly lubed a gun will last many thousands of rounds before any problems). A little is all that is needed and I have used everything from motor oil, to compressor oil, 3-in-one, WD40 (not recommended for long term storage/use), mineral oil and "key lock" lube. along with dedicated "gun oil". I do have guns that call for specific lubes like my Garand uses white lithium grease for some parts, but that is not the norm...


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

Yeah @mdi I get what you're saying. I picked up some cleaning and lubrication supplies so I'll be doing that in the next day or two before heading to the range. And yes, I am being more cautious than I probably need to be but at the risk of repeating myself, it's been a very long time since I was active in the sport. Putting the composite and plastic parts aside (which is no small thing), every semi-auto I've ever owned has had a hammer mechanism, so even the striker components are new to me. In terms of Taurus; the gun came new in box with their limited literature and a coupon (I think) for a laser sight. It kind of rubbed me the wrong way that they fail to mention anything about maintenance. From what I understand, their US headquarters has a service center. I could be wrong but if they ship all repairs off to Brazil, the turn-around time must be horrendous.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Italian, if you got the literature I posted the link for, pay attention to about 26-31. Look to the orange banners across the bottom of the page.
Their recommendations and disassembly/reassembly instructions are pretty good, along with the recommendations for cleaning and lubing. They ASSUME that everyone knows what things are and how to care for them. A flaw on their part, because everyone doesn't practice best care procedures. Still not too bad, for someone familiar with the type.
If you are refering to parts replacement recomndations, it ain't there. The good thing is these aren't the same level of pistols many of us cut our teeth on.
You will need to look to an armorers manual (Not an exclusive thing to Taurus), and the mere fact that most folks will never put enough through the thing comes into play as well. Most modern pistols recommend a recoil spring assembly be replaced at ~5K rounds. The springs, at around 10K, some say never unless it breaks. I don't want it breaking when I need it most, so I get the frustration. I never can tell by feel that my RSA is getting weak. I do feel a difference when it gets swapped out though.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, hate to say it, but you'll be very lucky is you get any response from them.


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> Italian, if you got the literature I posted the link for, pay attention to about 26-31. Look to the orange banners across the bottom of the page.
> Their recommendations and disassembly/reassembly instructions are pretty good, along with the recommendations for cleaning and lubing. They ASSUME that everyone knows what things are and how to care for them. A flaw on their part, because everyone doesn't practice best care procedures. Still not too bad, for someone familiar with the type.
> If you are refering to parts replacement recomndations, it ain't there. The good thing is these aren't the same level of pistols many of us cut our teeth on.
> You will need to look to an armorers manual (Not an exclusive thing to Taurus), and the mere fact that most folks will never put enough through the thing comes into play as well. Most modern pistols recommend a recoil spring assembly be replaced at ~5K rounds. The springs, at around 10K, some say never unless it breaks. I don't want it breaking when I need it most, so I get the frustration. I never can tell by feel that my RSA is getting weak. I do feel a difference when it gets swapped out though.


You are absolutely correct! I guess I skimmed over that section looking for product recommendations and maybe a graphic showing lubrication points and where to avoid using any chemicals. That's my bad though. Still, it's not the best documentation. Oh well, in life you learn by doing and I appreciate your help here!


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

berettatoter said:


> Oh, hate to say it, but you'll be very lucky is you get any response from them.


Just wondering, have you tried to personally contact Taurus? Depending on the info I needed I have contacted manufacturer's service, never Corporate. Last time was with a Israeli company, IWI. I did get the info I needed...


----------



## The Italian (Jul 25, 2020)

mdi said:


> Just wondering, have you tried to personally contact Taurus? Depending on the info I needed I have contacted manufacturer's service, never Corporate. Last time was with a Israeli company, IWI. I did get the info I needed...


I haven't. I have their number but I thought that with the current situation, it would be easier for them to respond to emails. So far, nothing.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The Italian said:


> I haven't. I have their number but I thought that with the current situation, it would be easier for them to respond to emails. So far, nothing.


No matter the company, I usually try to call them. Too many companies make it a pattern to not be responsive thru email contact. If I don't get a reply back in a day or so, I call.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

The Italian said:


> I haven't. I have their number but I thought that with the current situation, it would be easier for them to respond to emails. So far, nothing.


My reply was for berettatoter...


----------

